# Bundle pricing



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

Curious what you guys with bundling equipment price your custom work at. Will be running a bandit for the first time this season. Are you charging more per bale considering you are using specialty equipment to package the hay? Also say you're selling alfalfa hay at $6 a bale. Are you selling a bundle at $126 or are you adding more due to the convienence of a bundle? Thanks guys/gals


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't do any custom work at all nowadays but if I had to price it by the bale I would try to be around $3 a bale HERE.....more Ifn I could get it, ain't like everyone has one sittin in the shed. If the customer didn't want it, you could always take it off  and do a buck a bale  just to save em some money.....
They'll need it to get their head examined.....
I don't charge any extra for bundles at the barn......as a matter of fact, I charge more for unbundled bales. Hth


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Got to watch charging more for convenience. As i run into all the time the bundles = more work for us. Always have to bust them to load semis. Over the years ive handle 50k of bundles and brob only about 1k of them i got to keep together. When it comes down to it you bought the bundler for you not them. I agree with somedevildog charge more or unbundled. I charge more if its hand load instead of the grapple.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Got to watch charging more for convenience. As i run into all the time the bundles = more work for us. Always have to bust them to load semis. Over the years ive handle 50k of bundles and brob only about 1k of them i got to keep together. When it comes down to it you bought the bundler for you not them. I agree with somedevildog charge more or unbundled. I charge more if its hand load instead of the grapple.


Just have to load bundles in vans so (baron) strings can be cut while unloading. Yes have to deal with strings but ya can haul at least 52 more in a load. Good trade off. Loaded a lot with bale hand and that can be work too having to load plate trailers, Or if ya want to get max capacity.


----------



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Got to watch charging more for convenience. As i run into all the time the bundles = more work for us. Always have to bust them to load semis. Over the years ive handle 50k of bundles and brob only about 1k of them i got to keep together. When it comes down to it you bought the bundler for you not them. I agree with somedevildog charge more or unbundled. I charge more if its hand load instead of the grapple.


Why are you busting bundles to load? Don't they fit nicely in a van trailer?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Flat trailers they are all wrong. The customers we load can haul way more doing it there way. We have had as many as 889 on a 53' trailer. Also vans as many as we load they would fit nice but if u get 96" trailers with roll up doors bundles wont fit. Also bundles will not fit into pot trailers or refers (at least ones that we tried). One complaint we have also heard is on some bundles and trailers getting bales out even if they are cut.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

fe390man said:


> Why are you busting bundles to load? Don't they fit nicely in a van trailer?


Van trailers need to be 102" wide with swing doors.....if not, they don't fit.


----------

